# [IDEA] Gentoo p2p

## doom.it

Salve a tutti.

Pensando a quanto poco utilizzata è la possibilità di utilizzare pacchetti precompilati ( con emerge -b ), e credo che questo sia legato al fatto che è difficile trovare il pacchetot che ti serve, compilato come lo compileresti tu.... ecco la mia idea:

Sfruttare il meccanismo del p2p per condividere i pacchetti che ognuno compila... L'idea sarebbe: io compilo creando anche il pacchetto, per le mie esigenze e lo rendo disponibile a chiunque voglia. Chi ha bisogno di installare un pacchetto apre il suo programmino gentoo-p2p, scrive (o sceglie) il pacchetto che gli interessa e questo viene cercato fra le varie condivisioni. Fra le varie condivisioni vengono considerate solo quelle con CFLAGS e CHOST compatibili (esempio anche se io ho pentium4, van bene quelli con i686 che è piu generico e include pentium4 e cosi via), dopodichè in base a quali e quante variabili di USE sono impostate uguali fra me e il creatore del pacchetto, vengono porposti i risultati piu "simili" a come avrei compilato io, evidenziando cosa c'è di diverso, e cosa eventualmente comporta sulle funzionalità (tipicamente se è stato compilato senza qualche USE che io ho scelto potrei avere delle funzioni in meno che mi interessano). A questo punto si scarica e si installa.

Il problema evidente è legato alla possibilità di diffusione di mal-ware, (vista anche l'alta credenziale di accesso che gode l'attività di emergere un pacchetto) quindi i condivisori devono essere autenticati ed in qualche modo "valutati" sulla base di giudizi da parte degli altri utenti. Chi scarica puo quindi scegliere come fonti solo fonti "ufficiali" (mirrors GRP e developers) o solo fonti con punteggi sopra una certa soglia.

Ora, l'idea a me pare interessante, ci sono tantissimi aspetti da considerare, ma se qualcuno è interessato a lavorarci, si potrebbe vedere cosa si puo ricavare....

ciao

DooM

----------

## mtto

L'idea è bella, chissà quanta gente risparmierebbe tempo a compilarsi i pacchetti trovandoseli belli e fatti da qualcun altro. Ovviamente non mi addentro in questioni "tecniche" perchè probabilmente il mio gatto ne sa di più...

Ma prima aiutatemi con quel c...o di router, eh eh!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## OKreZ

L'idea e' mooolto interessante ! Proprio qualche giorno fa parlavo con MyZelF riguardo la comodita' dei pacchetti precompilati. La nostra idea era di un server centrale che compilasse con delle use generiche pacchetti per x86 piu' frecuentemente usati in ambito server (apache, mysql, etc...) per poter effettuare una installazione veloce di server e mantenerli aggiornati senza appesantirli con la compilazione degli aggiornamenti. L'idea del p2p che proponi e' interessantissima, con l'unico problema in effetti del potenziale malware che potrebbe diffondersi... credo che dovremmo elaborare questa idea  :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Basterebbe anche "solo" un sito dove uppare i pacchetti e creare un database con tutte le USE CFLAGS ecc di ogni pacchetto.

L'idea però è veramente interessante..

----------

## Allanon

Magari perchè non creare un mirror ftp, o utilizzare il sito dei ghechi per creare un archivio di pacchetti precompilati (qualcosa di generico tipo i486 o i586), magari solo quelli più pesanti tipo i WM, i browser e cmq tutto quello a cui la comunità vuole contribuire.

Secondo me è proprio questo che spingerebbe molte persone a passare a gentoo.   :Smile: 

----------

## doom.it

la soluzione centralizzata richiede risorse costose e difficili da gestire, la soluzione p2p non costa a nessuno in pratica  :Wink: 

----------

## Allanon

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> la soluzione centralizzata richiede risorse costose e difficili da gestire, la soluzione p2p non costa a nessuno in pratica 

 

Pensandoci bene hai proprio ragione   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mtto

 *Allanon wrote:*   

> Magari perchè non creare un mirror ftp, o utilizzare il sito dei ghechi per creare un archivio di pacchetti precompilati (qualcosa di generico tipo i486 o i586), magari solo quelli più pesanti tipo i WM, i browser e cmq tutto quello a cui la comunità vuole contribuire.
> 
> Secondo me è proprio questo che spingerebbe molte persone a passare a gentoo.  

 

Però pensandoci bene quello che mi piace di più di Gentoo è che aderisce perfettamente al mio sistema, e forse solo al mio come un vestito fatto su misura sul mio corpo seguendo esattamente i miei gusti: se con il p2p trovo pacchetti generici, magari poi Gentoo non diventa tanto diversa da Debian o altre distro... Vallo a trovare un altro che ha lo stesso hardware e che ha compilato esattamente con le stesse impostazioni che avrei scelto io...

----------

## Allanon

 *mtto wrote:*   

>  *Allanon wrote:*   Magari perchè non creare un mirror ftp, o utilizzare il sito dei ghechi per creare un archivio di pacchetti precompilati (qualcosa di generico tipo i486 o i586), magari solo quelli più pesanti tipo i WM, i browser e cmq tutto quello a cui la comunità vuole contribuire.
> 
> Secondo me è proprio questo che spingerebbe molte persone a passare a gentoo.   
> 
> Però pensandoci bene quello che mi piace di più di Gentoo è che aderisce perfettamente al mio sistema, e forse solo al mio come un vestito fatto su misura sul mio corpo seguendo esattamente i miei gusti: se con il p2p trovo pacchetti generici, magari poi Gentoo non diventa tanto diversa da Debian o altre distro... Vallo a trovare un altro che ha lo stesso hardware e che ha compilato esattamente con le stesse impostazioni che avrei scelto io...

 

Questo è vero, però alcuni pacchetti sono davvero pesanti.

Credo che una volta che ti sei installato il sistema da stage1 e xfree se dai un emerge di kde precompilato non penso che sia la fine del mondo. Sicuramente ci sarà qualche differenza in termini di velocità, ma alla fine mi sembrerebbe meglio che si possa scegliere fra le due soluzioni.

Questo ovviamente è un parere personale.

----------

## gaffiere

carina come idea  :Smile: 

potrebbe andare anche come progetto da presentare al concorso sull'opensource?

l'ho letto qualche post fà... 

edit: ecco qui il link

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=147306

see ya

----------

## randomaze

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> la soluzione centralizzata richiede risorse costose e difficili da gestire, la soluzione p2p non costa a nessuno in pratica 

 

Beh costerebbe fare un "gen2p2p" con quelle caratteristiche  :Wink: 

IMHO l'idea é abbastanza buona anche se io non la sfrutterei continuando a prediligere la compilazione a casa (una volta fatta l'installazione la manutenzione non é particolarmente onerosa... almeno per me che non uso KDE  :Razz:  ).

Forse sarebbe preferibile una GRP "evoluta", ovvero pacchetti compilati con i CFLAS e USE della GRP ma aggiornati, e anche pacchetti che nella GRP non ci sono

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'idea e' carina ma anche io come randomaze non la userei molto. Comunque potrei mettere a disposizione i compilati visto che sul mio pc uso cflag generiche (i686).

----------

## doom.it

beh certo l'utilità è relativa, ma per tanti magari con sistemi modesti, alcuni pacchetti son proprio noiosi, soprattutto se si vuole metterli per "testare" la bontà di un programma.... esempio se voglio "provare" kde, e la prospettiva è di aspettare 15 ore non lo faccio, se la prospettiva è scaricare il precompilato è piu fattibile...

L'idea era di vedere se c'è qualcuno itneresato a lavorarci

----------

## xchris

vista questa considerazione si potrebbe adottare i686 e magari un -02. 

Cmq ci sono molte variabili in gioco... alias USE

ciao

----------

## Benve

Non vorrei essere polemico (  :Twisted Evil:  ) ma vorrei porre all'attenzione di chi ha postato sopra ed è da tempo nel forum, un post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=99975&highlight=pacchetti+binari+p2p

c'è anche questo anche se non è proprio attinente:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=108040&highlight=bittorrent

e mi ricordo anche altri post sull'argomento che ora non trovo.

Il primo post che feci il 26 Ottobre 2003, ha avuto circa 120 visite.

Metti pure che io, matteo* e popposoft abbiamo in tutto fatto 20-30 visite.

Gli altri chi erano?

Perchè il post è stato ingnorato? Forse non interessava a nessuno? Forse.

E allora se non interessava a nessuno, perchè ora, questo post appena aperto, ha tanto successo?

Non dice semplicemente le stesse cose?

senza nemmeno fare prima una ricerca sul forum inglese, per trovare questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=64225&highlight=p2p+package+binary

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=81482&highlight=p2p+package+binary

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=88563&highlight=p2p+package+binary

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76288&highlight=p2p+package+binary

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111265&highlight=p2p+package+binary

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120625&highlight=p2p+package+binary

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=135571&highlight=p2p+package+binary

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=138811&highlight=p2p+package+binary

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=145622&highlight=p2p+package+binary

e questa è una ricerca fatta in 3 secondi netti

quindi non un [IDEA] originale ma una cosa trita e ritrita, che fino a ora la gente ha ignorato.

 :Very Happy:  [/quote]

----------

## faber

quando uno ha ragione ha ragione

essere attivi in irc e fare "vita sociale" (perche' di questo si tratta, non di essere unti dal signore, in italia c'e' posto solo per uno) non da NESSUN diritto di ignorare le regole del forum, del buon senso, e SOPRATTUTTO l'umilta'

i miei rispetti, signori

edit per la faccina: sembra che in questo forum la faccina sia d'obbligo di qualsiasi cosa si parli... bha   :Very Happy: 

----------

## popposoft

imho la gente mette la propria banda malvolentieri a disposizione per dei pacchetti binari di software opensource

il 99,9% della gente che usa p2p lo usa per scaricare mp3, cracks, giochi, divx (o xvid) di film e/o carnacci

andiamoglielo a spiegare... 

mah...

cmq si l'idea era nata tanto tempo fa, proprio perchè l'idea di poter far nascere delle specie di mirrors per pacchetti precompilati... rimarrebbe sempre il vantaggio di trovare i pacchetti ottimizzati per la propria architettura hardware, e non come succede nelle altre distro trovarseli compilati per 8086  :Razz:  mahuahuahua

concordo con lo sfogo di benve

consapevole che questo post sarà un'altro sassolino nel lago (e vai con la vena poetica leopardiana)

----------

## zUgLiO

A questo punto chiudiamo il forum italiano e andiamo tutti a parlare in quello "ufficiale" in inglese,tanto di sicuro anche la avranno post con i nostri stessi argomenti..

Questa volta veramente polemiche inutili  :Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Confused:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Benve ha ragione che il post c'era gia' e si poteva continuare li. Ma questo non c'entra niente con il successo che ha avuto, non e' la prima volta che nella vita due proposte identiche fatte in momenti diversi abbiano esito diverso. Mi fa anche male leggere le parole di faber non mi pare che qua si facciano differenze ma questa e' una mia interpretazione. farber comunque le faccine puoi usarle o non usarle e non farlo perche' ti pare d'obbligo, io le metto perche' magari sembra dalle mie risposte che sia arrabbiato e una faccina puo' togliere il dubbio.

Spero tanto di non avere offeso nessuno con questa risposta non e' questo lo scopo, e se dovrebbe succedere mi scuso anticipatamente.

----------

## Cerberos86

L'idea mi sembra buona, anche se compilarsi tutto sotto gentoo...fa troppo FIGO   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Penso cmq che per quando si vuole provare software nuovo sarebbe una soluzione fantastica...

concordo con benve, anke se non ho dubbi a pensare che le intenzioni di doom non fossero "malvage"...

PS: la prima volta che vedo un ACCENNO di flame su questo sito...evidentemente ci sono pompieri in incognito...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

l'idea la leggo per la prima volta, scusate la poca vita da forum & chat.

L'unica cosa che mi domando è questa:

L'uso di un sistema p2p è super ok, ma carente forse per certi versi (per quanto possa conoscere i protocolli p2p e le loro funzionalità) ovvero la soluzione che qualcuno ha pensato bene di esprimere con la creazione di un database che leghi [pacchetto-versione] con [cflags && cxxflags], questo è a dir poco impratico et inutilizzabile per il discorso che dovrebbe diventare a mio parere (perchè prenda piede almeno un minimo) una cosa che butti su, cerchi e va, oppure, butti su compili e scaricano. Quindi il problema secondo me sta (poi picchiatemi pure per la cervellosità del mio ragionamento, e forse la sua inutilità) di riuscire ad immagazzinare nelle informazioni del client p2p tutto quello che serve per la ricerca, con sforzo minimo... la soluzione più ovvia sarebbe quello di creare un pacchetto taggato con le specifiche flags di compilazione (potrebbe essere automatizzato da uno scriptino bash di poco conto)... poi boh.. solo una veloce riflessione su quanto letto e scritto da voi...

Per quanto riguarda il client secondo me è essenziale la sua disponibilità via linea di comando, tipo giFT che implementa anche protocolli diversi.. anche poter creare un protocollo made in gentoo potrebbe essere un'altra idea, dove la ricerca avviene essenzialmente per più campi oltre al nome file. quindi con la creazione reale di quel db iniziale proposto da non-so-chi.

ok... ho finito  :Razz: 

----------

## doom.it

Solo una piccolissima premessa, che cerco di tenerla tanto piu piccola possibile per non generare flame. Ho postato un'idea che mi gira nella mente, non mi è venuto in mente di controllare se qualcuno avesse gia postato, mea culpa... non capisco quale sia il problema, se è un problema di duplicazione di topic, mi scuso, e rimando ai moderatori eventualmente di chiudere e ri-portero le idee sull'altro topic. Non ho capito cosa vuol dire faber, al massimo ne parliamo in PM.

Ora continuando: Hai ragione peach, bisogna in qualche modo "indicizzare" i contenuti, io avrei una mezza idea a proposito, che non so quanto sia effettivamente sensata / realizzabile.... pensavo di legare il pacchetto al suo "autore" e di affiancare la struttura p2p (non parlarei di protocolli o altro a questo livello) con una struttura di controllo degli utenti, cioe che colleghi un mio identificativo (esempio la mia email) a dei miei dati tipo quanti pacchetti ho condiviso, quanti sono stati caricati e un piccolo sistema di "voto" sul mio account (molto semplice tipo + se il pacchetto funziona 0 se non funziona - se fa danni) da parte degli altri utenti. La verifica che un pacchetto sia stato generato da un utente potrebbe avvenire con semplice GPG.... 

La mia idea che mi è venuta in mente mentre cucinavo (quindi se è una cazzata sono giustificato  :Wink:  ) era di fare un file con le meta-informazioni sul pacchetto cioe le USE, CHOST CFLAGS, AUTORE (email, key ID, key fingerprint, keyserver), VERSIONE, e MD5 del pacchetto.... questo file di informazioni sarebbe firmato dall'autore con GPG. 

Il server dovrebbe controllare la firma, e quindi accettare o meno quel pacchetto in sharing, indicizzandolo.

Chi ricerca un pacchetto fa una ricerca su quella indicizzazione, e scarica dal server il file con le informazioni, poi scarica dalle fonti disponibili il pacchetto vero e proprio, poi controlla l'MD5 di quanto scaricato dalle fonti con l'MD5 "verificato" da parte del server....

La mia idea è che un utente con scoring alto (perche ha condiviso tanti pacchetti funzionanti e non ha mai fatto stronzate) diventa "famoso" e quindi ci si fida dei suoi pacchetti che diventano facili e sicuri da reperire da tante fonti...

Ribadisco che sono solo idee e che è tutto da vedere se e come è possibile realizzare qualcosa di simile...

----------

## Dancy

l'idea non è male però non opterei per condividere i GRP....

quello che ci vorrebbe è qualcosa tipo DISTCC in internet!  :Surprised: 

qualcosa tipo SETI@HOME!!

ho reso l'idea???

un mega cluster!!

ma chi è in grado di sviluppare una cosa del genere?  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## metnik

l'idea di per se non è male, però un'altra cosa da non sottovalutare è che (se non dico cavolate) il controllo crc viene fatto sul tar.bz2 sorgente rilasciato.. quindi sarebbe bello anche avere i crc validi anche x i tbz2

Chi decide che debbano esistere mozilla-bin piuttosto che openoffice-ximian-bin?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sul forum francese fanno gia' qualcosa per i pacchetti binari 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=94893&start=0

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Dancy wrote:*   

> l'idea non è male però non opterei per condividere i GRP....
> 
> quello che ci vorrebbe è qualcosa tipo DISTCC in internet! 
> 
> qualcosa tipo SETI@HOME!!
> ...

 

Avevamo iniziato a far qualcosa del genere, ma per avere reali benefici ci vogliono reti molto veloci, una adsl per esempio non va bene, poichè il processore resta parecchio tempo inattivo ad attendere che gli vengano forniti i dati da elaborare...

Andrebbe bene su reti tipo fastweb

----------

## randomaze

My 2c:

Invece di condividere pacchetti non sarebbe meglio condividere la ccache?

L'installazione non sarebbe immediata come con i pacchetti binari ma la compilazione dovrebbe risultare molto più rapida.

----------

## xchris

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Andrebbe bene su reti tipo fastweb

 

io l'avevo testato in fastweb e funzionava bene..

.. quando funzionava!

mi spiego:

distcc funziona solo quando hai un -j nel make.conf >=2

peccato che molti ebuild per compilare correttamente abbiano bisogno di make -j1!! infatti se apri qualche ebuild troverai make al posto di emake!!

(e non sono rari con mio grande rammarico  :Sad: )

ciao

----------

## Truzzone

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

>  *Dancy wrote:*   l'idea non è male però non opterei per condividere i GRP....
> 
> quello che ci vorrebbe è qualcosa tipo DISTCC in internet! 
> 
> qualcosa tipo SETI@HOME!!
> ...

 

A riguardo segnalo p2pcc, progetto aperto (credo) da sviluppatori gentoo, e da quanto vedo lasciato andare ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Sad: 

----------

## Dancy

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Andrebbe bene su reti tipo fastweb

 

eh si.... io purtroppo lo solo provato sulla mia lan!

ma avevo due computer uguali con lo stesso GCC e le stesse FLAGS... chissà se funziona un misto???

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> distcc funziona solo quando hai un -j nel make.conf >=2
> 
> peccato che molti ebuild per compilare correttamente abbiano bisogno di make -j1!! infatti se apri qualche ebuild troverai make al posto di emake!! 

 

vero... X e mozilla FIREFOX non vogliono il DISTCC   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## matteo*

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Non vorrei essere polemico (  ) ma vorrei porre all'attenzione di chi ha postato sopra ed è da tempo nel forum, un post:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=99975&highlight=pacchetti+binari+p2p
> 
> c'è anche questo anche se non è proprio attinente:
> ...

 

quoto tutto perchè come dicevano i latini *repetita iuvant*

cmq benve, non ti preoccupare: giustizia è stata fatta, anche questo post è caduto nel dimenticatoio.

aspettiamo un paio di mesi, senz'altro a qualcun'altro verrà la stessa [IDEA].

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io sto compilando tutto un sistema con i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 il fatto che non uso ne kde ne gnome quindi non so quanto ne valga la pena metterli in rete (i binari).

----------

## doom.it

[quote="matteo*"]

 *benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quindi non un [IDEA] originale ma una cosa trita e ritrita, che fino a ora la gente ha ignorato.
> 
> cmq benve, non ti preoccupare: giustizia è stata fatta, anche questo post è caduto nel dimenticatoio.
> ...

 

come ho cercato di spiegare la mie è un'idea che mi è passata per la mente, purtroppo non ho controllato se c'erano gia topic simili, mea culpa, e ho proposto per vedere se c'era qualcuno che si offriva per collaborare a questo progetto. Nessuno si è proposto, niente di male, purtroppo da solo per adesso non ho ne tempo ne soprattutto conoscenze tecniche sufficienti per affrontare il tutto. 

Qualora trovassi qualcuno con cui collaborare, avessi piu tempo, e soprattutto maturassi conoscenze tecniche sufficienti, potrei rilanciare io stesso l'idea, e non credo che la cosa non sarebbe nè deleteria, nè dannosa, nè in alcun modo offensiva. Se qualuncun altro rilanciasse l'idea, ne sarei solo felice... Se qualcuno la vede in modo diverso, proprio non lo capisco, ma non mi preoccupo particolarmente... con questo mi piacerebbe solo che si evitassero flame. ciao

DooM

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> ho proposto per vedere se c'era qualcuno che si offriva per collaborare a questo progetto. Nessuno si è proposto, 

 

Vedi 2 post in su.

----------

## zUgLiO

Io sono disponibilissmo a collaborare e a fare qualcosa  :Smile: 

fino ad ora ho fatto alcuni pacchetti per athon-xp per il sito di ^Useless^,il mio problema è che non sono ancora in grado di sviluppare cose del genere..   :Crying or Very sad:  ; bisognerebbe pensare che tipo di pacchetti fare,per che tipo di cpu che CFLAGS,che USE ecc..

L'ideale sarebbe fare un sondaggio per vedere cosa vuole la gente (non ora altrimenti ci impiccano)

----------

## doom.it

no la collaborazione per i pacchetti si è offerta (grazie fede e gli altri  :Wink:  )

pero manca collaborazione per sviluppare l'applicativo che è il punto nodale... collezioni di pacchetti si trovano poi da diverse fonti e potremmo produrle noi...

----------

## bld

 *mtto wrote:*   

> Però pensandoci bene quello che mi piace di più di Gentoo è che aderisce perfettamente al mio sistema, e forse solo al mio come un vestito fatto su misura sul mio corpo seguendo esattamente i miei gusti: se con il p2p trovo pacchetti generici, magari poi Gentoo non diventa tanto diversa da Debian o altre distro... Vallo a trovare un altro che ha lo stesso hardware e che ha compilato esattamente con le stesse impostazioni che avrei scelto io...

 

Non e' quello il punto. Il punto e' che per il momento non hai praticamente scelta. Il che e' sempre e cmq un limite.

----------

## zUgLiO

Se a qualcuno interessa ho messo qui  il precompilato per athlon-xp di Mozilla-firefox-0.8-r1 compilato cosi:

```

CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS=-march=athlon-xp -pipe -Wno-return-type -w -Wno-return-type -w -Wno-return-type -w -s -fforce-addr

CHOST=i686-pc-linux-gnu

USE=java gtk2 -ipv6 -gnome -moznoxft truetype xinerama

```

----------

## Panda

Tempo fa anche io avevo pensato a qualcosa per mettere a disposizione i propri pacchetti compilati. Poi ho lasciato l'idea di lato perche' mi sono reso conto che in fin dei conti conviene sempre compilarseli a misura con le proprie USE e le proprie ottimizzazioni. Ma andando ancora avanti di esperienza con gentoo e leggendo questi post sui pacchetti binari mi sono anche reso conto che tanti programmi non sono poi cosi' tanto condizionati dalle impostazioni personali, e quindi condivisibili.

Avevo fatto un cgi in python (dato che non ho un server dove metterlo 24/24 vi posto uno screenshot) che serviva semplicemente ad allestire una pagina con un resoconto delle impostazioni del sistema e con i link ai pacchetti compilati con -b sulla propria macchina. Di modo che sarebbe stato possibile dare un'occhiata, valutare quanto simili al proprio sistema sarebbero state le impostazioni, ed eventualmente scaricare.

IMHO si potrebbe fare -sempre a livello di scripting- un programmino che ogni tot tempo spedisca ad un server (magari con XML) la propria lista ed il proprio indirizzo IP. Il server poi manterrebbe aggiornato un database con: gli utenti online ed il link, magari ordinato in base a chi ha piu' banda disponibile. Quasi tutto web-based (ricordate audiogalaxy?), di modo che comunque l'automatizzazione sarebbe relativa al fatto che cmq sono ca**i dell'utente accollarsi i pacchetti da installare a suo rischio e pericolo di poca compatibilita'.

Se ho scritto minc*iate scusate, ma ho troppo sonno  :Wink: 

----------

